# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πληκτρολογιο Logitech G11, Ποντικι G5, Ηχεια Megaworks 650D

## age80

Πωλούνται τα ακολουθα:

Πληκτρολογιο Logitech G11 πληρως λειτουργικο (χωρις το palmrest) *-- 40€*
http://support.logitech.com/en_us/pr...aming-keyboard

Ποντικι Logitech G5 Laser Ασημι-Πορτοκαλι μαζι με τα extra βαριδια(δεν δουλευει το ροδακι) -- *20€*
http://support.logitech.com/en_us/pr...-mouse-product

Ηχεία Creative MegaWorks 6.1 THX 650D -- *80€*
https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Mega.../dp/B00009KY27

Μερικες Φωτο...

IMG_1167.jpg IMG_1168.jpg IMG_1185.jpg

Ολα μαζι *120€
*Οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια σε ΠΜ

----------


## age80

Update Τιμών:

Πληκτρολογιο Logitech G11 -- *35€*
Ποντικι Logitech G5 -- *15€*
Ηχεία Creative MegaWorks 6.1 THX 650D -- *70€

*Ολα μαζι *100€*

----------


## age80

Παρακαλω να κλειδωσει...
Τα πραγματα εφυγαν ολα!!
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------

